# Pregnant bitch and puppy food?????



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would switch to the higher protein and fat food. Also, add in some human prenatol vitamins and up the food by 25%. This was reccomended to me and has worked well. Also, I use K9 PuppyGold not fed to the puppies but I pack on the bitches during the last four weeks and while nursing them. This worked beautifully for me. I am feeding Acana and consider it good quality. Perhaps compare your kevels of the TOTW to the Acana. Read the bag of TOTW it bothers me I cannot seem to find Calcium and Phosphorus levels. 

Guaranteed analysis of Acana Puppy
Protein .....................................33 %
Fat ..........................................19 %
Fiber .........................................3 %
Calcium .................................. 1.3 %
Phosphorus ............................. 1.1 %
Omega-6................................. 2.7 %
Omega-3 ................................ 0.4 %
Glucosamine ....................800 mg/kg
Chondroitin .......................500 mg/kg
Carbohydrate ...........................


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I do not use puppy food for the dam. My issue would be with TOTW is that it does have trace of ethoxyquin. I would suggest Wellness. 
Only reasoning I have ever been told to use puppy food, is that it is more digestable ( or stated as such) which is good if it is a large litter and the dam is having a problem with constipation. However- I have found the normal routine of feeding smaller meals, and more frequently takes care of it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have always switched my girls to puppy formula food as soon as pregnancy is confirmed, and I do add a prenatal vitamin. They are fed normally (twice a day) until/unless they indicate that they need to eat smaller, more frequent meals, as is often the case with a bitch carrying a large litter. They remain on puppy food until I begin to wean the puppies, and are then switched straight back to adult formula.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for your input. I really appreciate it. Now since TOTW is grain free, by switching to another food, (slowly of course), do see that causing any problems for her?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are going to make the switch I would try and do it quickly 3 or 4 days. The sooner she gets settled on a new food and starts getting the extra nutrients she needs the better.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ash said:


> If you are going to make the switch I would try and do it quickly 3 or 4 days. The sooner she gets settled on a new food and starts getting the extra nutrients she needs the better.


I would also agree with this.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I do not mix foods. All you are doing is making another mixing of food ie not the same. I do a fast, half meal old food, then half meal new food.. Just enought to eat but why mix foods? All you are doing is making another formula to eat.


----------

